# Did Corid kill this kit?



## AmberLops (Aug 10, 2019)

Hello!
I have yet another question about Corid...
After the Cocci outbreak I had in July, I kept my rabbits on Corid for 2 weeks, then started the 5 days on, 5 days off preventative treatment with 3/4 tsp per gallon.
During the first 5 days off I lost a kit who was showing symptoms of cocci. So I decided to do the regular 5 days on/off for my rabbits 8 weeks and older, and to keep my babies younger than 8 weeks on Corid all the time. I lost a kit yesterday who had rapid weight loss...he was fine the day before but yesterday was skin and bones. Is it possible that the Corid could have killed him?
He showed no symptoms of cocci, he was so healthy until yesterday. He's been on  Corid since he was 3 weeks old and was 5 weeks old when he died.
All the other kits he was with seem just fine, no issues with them.
Is that a possibility?


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 10, 2019)

Are you giving probiotics?


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 10, 2019)

@Bunnylady @promiseacres @Baymule @Pastor Dave


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 10, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> Are you giving probiotics?


No. Is that necessary while they're on Corid?
And can I put the probiotics in the corid water??


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 10, 2019)

@Baymule @Ridgetop @B&B Happy goats


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 10, 2019)

Any time I give any of my animals  any meds., I do give the probiotics  in their water....meds upset the digestive  system...got to get it rebalanced., so yes you can add it to their water with the corrid.
I have no idea why your little bunny died....could of been just about any reason....dehydration from the heat ? 
As long as they are  not consistently  dropping dead, I guess you  won't  know


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 10, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Any time I give any of my animals  any meds., I do give the probiotics  in their water....meds upset the digestive  system...got to get it rebalanced., so yes you can add it to their water with the corrid.
> I have no idea why your little bunny died....could of been just about any reason....dehydration from the heat ?
> As long as they are  not consistently  dropping dead, I guess you  won't  know


I'll get some more probiotics tomorrow at TSC.
I've only had one other kit die like that...just lost all its weight in a matter of 1 day. Strange...but the last one happened in the spring when it was cool outside. So not sure if it was the heat or not


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I'll get some more probiotics tomorrow at TSC.
> I've only had one other kit die like that...just lost all its weight in a matter of 1 day. Strange...but the last one happened in the spring when it was cool outside. So not sure if it was the heat or not





I've had cases where where a baby just fails to thrive and his litter mates outpace him and push the weak one away from the food.  Was he on the runty side?  How old was it?  

I have also observed that in large litters (more kits than nips), even if there are no obvious runts to begin with, if one or two of the kits don't get as much colostrum as the others they will fade later on or have more delicate constitutions later in life.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> I've had cases where where a baby just fails to thrive and his litter mates outpace him and push the weak one away from the food.  Was he on the runty side?  How old was it?
> 
> I have also observed that in large litters (more kits than nips), even if there are no obvious runts to begin with, if one or two of the kits don't get as much colostrum as the others they will fade later on or have more delicate constitutions later in life.


He was not runty at all! He was actually the biggest in the litter and the most spunky. He was 5 weeks old and he came from a litter of 4...the runt didn't make it in that litter, it died at 2 weeks.


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> He was not runty at all! He was actually the biggest in the litter and the most spunky. He was 5 weeks old and he came from a litter of 4...the runt didn't make it in that litter, it died at 2 weeks.


Did you make any changes in feed after you started the corid treatment?


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 11, 2019)

Maybe a combo of corid without probiotics and gastro-stress from weaning/transition to solid food?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

Maybe...
I did start them on a new food while they were on Corid. I switched from Kalmbach to Purina Complete.
But they were just starting to eat solid food when I switched brands and they've been eating this food for almost 3 weeks now.


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 11, 2019)

I would continue with whatever you have left of your corrid cycle and add probiotics.  If heat is an issue, maybe add electrolytes too.  

When It got really hot here all my rabbits started eating less and a few got pretty lean looking.  When I started giving bits of banana and watermelon as treats everyone seemed to perk back up and start eating more of their feed.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> I would continue with whatever you have left of your corrid cycle and add probiotics.  If heat is an issue, maybe add electrolytes too.
> 
> When It got really hot here all my rabbits started eating less and a few got pretty lean looking.  When I started giving bits of banana and watermelon as treats everyone seemed to perk back up and start eating more of their feed.


That's a good idea! Can kits under 8 weeks old eat banana? I know watermelon would be a big no!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

What electrolytes do you recommend for rabbits?
This is my first time raising rabbits outside...up until now they were all raised indoors.


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> What electrolytes do you recommend for rabbits?
> This is my first time raising rabbits outside...up until now they were all raised indoors.


I use Pedialyte.  I buy it by the case at Sam's Club.  I mix it 1-2 cups per gallon.


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> That's a good idea! Can kits under 8 weeks old eat banana? I know watermelon would be a big no!



Maybe not if their mother was not eating it.  I feed my does a diverse diet and their kits just eat whatever I feed her.  I've never had any problems.  If does eat a diverse diet while pregnant and nursing, the kits generally don't have many issues with a diverse diet.


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 11, 2019)

Also, find out when your city treats their water. They usually keep a regular schedule. I figured out the hard way that my rabbits did not handle freshly treated city water well... Either they would drink it and get sick or die, or they wouldn't drink it at all for the first three days after treatment and that was a problem too, especially in hot weather.  I have to store water to give them for the first four days after water treatment day.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 11, 2019)

I am sorry that you lost your kit. I don't have any answers or reasons why. I know your rabbits get the best of care. Sometimes it seems no matter what we do, we lose our babies. 

Why can't rabbits have watermelon?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I am sorry that you lost your kit. I don't have any answers or reasons why. I know your rabbits get the best of care. Sometimes it seems no matter what we do, we lose our babies.
> 
> Why can't rabbits have watermelon?


Such a bummer....the other 3 kits in the weaning cage are looking a little weak today. The 2 I plan on selling seem a little lethargic but the blue girl I want to keep is losing weight like the one that died 
I went to TSC today and they only had one 3-pack left of the Sav a Chick and it expired 2 years ago.
So I got Rooster Booster powder that has probiotics, electrolytes and vitamins in it....i'm hoping that helps with these kits. I added it to all the gallons of water and I syringe-fed the babies in question with lots of it 

I assumed that the high water content in watermelon would cause diarrhea in kits...but it makes sense that if they were raised on it, it wouldn't cause any issues. My rabbits hate fruits/veggies...I bought bananas for them today like @GypsyG mentioned and none of them will eat it


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

And i'll have to find out when they treat the water...that could be it because there are random times that none of my rabbits will drink their water.


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 12, 2019)

Sorry you lost another. Not sure why... I occasionally get one that fades quickly post weaning... I assume it's generally the stress of weaning and a poor immune system.
 I had one 2 weeks ago whom was down suddenly. I separated her from her 2 sisters. Fully expecting her to pass. She couldn't even swallow. She has made a full recovery.... I suspect her sire had molar problems which makes it hard to drink from a water bottle, we'll be experimenting with that soon.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 12, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> Sorry you lost another. Not sure why... I occasionally get one that fades quickly post weaning... I assume it's generally the stress of weaning and a poor immune system.
> I had one 2 weeks ago whom was down suddenly. I separated her from her 2 sisters. Fully expecting her to pass. She couldn't even swallow. She has made a full recovery.... I suspect her sire had molar problems which makes it hard to drink from a water bottle, we'll be experimenting with that soon.


Well i'm glad your little one made it! That must have been a nice surprise 
Strange about the teeth though!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 13, 2019)

Update!
The 3 dwarf kits are all doing so well! Even the blue girl i plan on keeping. I thought for sure she was a goner but after syringing her extra-strength probiotic/electrolyte water she perked right up 
Looks like they're gonna be okay 
Thanks again everyone for your help and advice.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2019)

I wonder if it is the heat. A thousand years ago, when I had bunnies, I quit breeding in the summer because of the heat, then started back up in mid to late September.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 13, 2019)

I might do that next year...seems like it would be a lot easier on everybody!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2019)

Just imagine yourself fat and pregnant, wrapped up in a fur coat.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Just imagine yourself fat and pregnant, wrapped up in a fur coat.


I know...I feel bad for them! I'm a bad bunny mom


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I know...I feel bad for them! I'm a bad bunny mom


You are a very good bunny Mom. You are learning as you go. No one is born knowing everything, you have to learn. I feel like a lousy sheep Mom sometimes. Sometimes I do my best, but that isn't enough. 

101 degrees today. I keep checking water. The sheep are cool in their barn or under the huge cedar tree in the lot. No matter what I do, there is mortality. We do the best we can. We celebrate our success and cry on our failures. Through it all, we learn.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You are a very good bunny Mom. You are learning as you go. No one is born knowing everything, you have to learn. I feel like a lousy sheep Mom sometimes. Sometimes I do my best, but that isn't enough.
> 
> 101 degrees today. I keep checking water. The sheep are cool in their barn or under the huge cedar tree in the lot. No matter what I do, there is mortality. We do the best we can. We celebrate our success and cry on our failures. Through it all, we learn.


Thank you, that's very true...all we can do is our best right?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2019)

That's right.


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 14, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Update!
> The 3 dwarf kits are all doing so well! Even the blue girl i plan on keeping. I thought for sure she was a goner but after syringing her extra-strength probiotic/electrolyte water she perked right up
> Looks like they're gonna be okay
> Thanks again everyone for your help and advice.


Yay!


----------

